# problemas con el driver ATI Radeon 7000-M

## joaking5

Tengo un server dell PowerEdge SC1425 con una targeta de vide ATIRadeon 7000-M el problema es que no puedo correr las X ya que me marca un error con el driver, se que es lo mas talachudo que uno se encuentra la configurar el server, alguien  sabe donde podria descargar este server para genntoo?????

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mas información por favor. (Logs, mensajes de error)... Con tan poquito no te van a poder ayudar.

Salud!

----------

## joaking5

complemento la informacion que me falto decir, bueno ademas de tener el servidor dell PowerEdge SC 1425 con una targeta de video Ati Radeon 7000-M, tengo instalado un gentoo 2.6.18, intente instalar un controlador de video con el comando emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers; mandandome los siguuientes bugs o errores DRM module not built; install: cannot stat. "fglrx.ko":no souch file or directory;  !!!Error:x11-drivers /ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 failed; por eso yo creo queno instala el driver; cuando envio un startx se muestra una pantalla negra regresandome de inmediato ala consola de comandos y me envia los siguientes errores:

(EE) Failed to load module "ati radeon"  (module does not exist, 0 )

(EE) No driver available

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connnection reset by peer) on x server ":0.0"

After 0 requests (0 known processes) with 0 events remaining.

Ojala puedan ayudarme

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Ojala puedan ayudarme

 

jeje, siempre hay alguien de guardia con ganas de colaborar...

Primero lo primero, si no podes iniciar las X, hasta que lo soluciones, reemplazá el driver "radeon" en tu xorg.conf por "vesa".

Previo haberlo instalado, obviamente: emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

Con eso, al menos vas a tener un entorno gráfico funcionando con un driver generíco desde el cual escribir.

Ahora si, podrías postear la salida de emerge -pv ati-drivers y el contenido de tu /etc/X11/xorg.conf?

Si no es mucho pedir, la salida con errores después de hacer emerge -v ati-drivers... Con eso calculo que podemos sacarlo andando o al menos nos va a dar mas pistas.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Para la próxima, intenta pegar los errores en dentro de un bloque [code]......[/code]. Y no lo pongas todo en una línea. Serán más fáciles de leer.

Tu driver ATI no está instalado. Por tanto, sería bueno empezar viendo la salida del comando emerge. Ejecútalo otra vez, y si falla péga aquí la salida para que podamos verla.

----------

## joaking5

cuando le doy lo que mencionabas emerge -v ati-drivers lo que me envia es lo sigiente, ojala pudieras ayurdrme

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1013:   Called src_install

  ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.ebuild, line 205:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant

----------

## i92guboj

 *joaking5 wrote:*   

> cuando le doy lo que mencionabas emerge -v ati-drivers lo que me envia es lo sigiente, ojala pudieras ayurdrme
> 
>  * DRM module not built
> 
> >>> Source compiled.
> ...

 

Intenta pegar la salida desde un poco más arriba. Las últimas líneas no son relevantes.

Ahí solo puedo ver que el módulo fglrx.so no ha sido compilado por alguna razón, pero eso ya lo sabía de antes.

----------

## joaking5

Agradesco de antemano su ayuda pues ha como doy lata con el mismo tema jejej.. pego a continuacion lo que me envia el server cuando le envio emerge -v ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking auxfile checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking miscfile checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86_64.run  :Wink: 

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-gentoo-r2

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 ...

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:233: error: 'UTS_RELEASE' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_stub_open':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:559: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_put_user_ptr':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1319: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1319: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1319: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1319: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_unregister_ioctl32_conversion':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2499: warning: 'return' with a value, in function returning void

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_vm_map':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: 'VM_SHM' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1013:   Called src_install

  ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.ebuild, line 205:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

----------

## i92guboj

Hay algún tipo de incompatibilidad entre las fuentes de tu kernel y tus drivers. O bien los drivers son muy antiguos o bien el kernel muy moderno.

Como no entiendo mucho de ATi's he googleado y enseguida he encontrado gente con el mismo problema. Al parecer, algunos lo han solucionado con versiones más modernas de los drivers de ATi. Hay versiones más modernas de dichos drivers en portage. ¿Hay alguna razón concreta por la que estés usando 8.27.10-r1?

Prueba a emerger una más moderna. Si estás enmascaradas, añade "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" (o ~amd64, lo que corresponda). a /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## joaking5

o coincido con lo mismo, yo creo que necesito unos drivers mas modernos, no, no tengo ninguna razon en especial de haber instalado 8.27.10-r1 , de hecho si es lo que quiero instalar un driver mas moderno pero no lo he localizado por eso pido su ayuda

----------

## Cereza

¿Has probado lo que te ha dicho i92guboj? en cualquier caso aquí tienes el ebuild de los ati-drivers-8.40-4

http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/je_fro/browser/x11-drivers/ati-drivers?rev=33

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2' 

 

el problema deben ser la fuentes del kernel, no el driver.

saluetes

----------

## joaking5

Entonces me recomiendas que actualize el kernel??

quote="gringo"] *Quote:*   

> make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2' 

 

el problema deben ser la fuentes del kernel, no el driver.

saluetes[/quote]

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Actualizá el kernel, si.

```
escritorio ~ $ uname -r

2.6.22-gentoo-r5

```

Yo tengo el 2.6.22-r5 y ya es viejito...

```
emerge --sync && USE="symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
```

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Para actualizar tus drivers, simplemente añade "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" a tu /etc/portage/package.keywords, Luego intenta actualizar de nuevo con "emerge -av ati-drivers". debería salir una versión mayor.

----------

## joaking5

Muy interesante lo que me mencionas i92guboj, edite con el vi el archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords, y posteriormenete lo actualize con el emerge -avi ati-drivers, por un momento pense que lo llevaria acabo pero me envio lo sigiuente

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1  USE="-acpi -doc -opengl" 56,680 kB

Total size of downloads: 56,680 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8.30.3.run

--10:49:52--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8.30.3.run

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8.30.3.run'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Name or service not known.

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8.30.3.run

--10:50:43--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8.30.3.run

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8.30.3.run'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.46.7.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org|152.46.7.109|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden: category denied

10:50:54 ERROR 403: Forbidden: category denied.

>>> Downloading https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux//ati-driver-installer-8.30.3.run

--10:50:54--  https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux//ati-driver-installer-8.30.3.run

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8.30.3.run'

Resolving a248.e.akamai.net... failed: Connection timed out.

!!! Couldn't download ati-driver-installer-8.30.3.run. Aborting.

hice algo mal??

----------

## i92guboj

 *joaking5 wrote:*   

> Muy interesante lo que me mencionas i92guboj, edite con el vi el archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords, y posteriormenete lo actualize con el emerge -avi ati-drivers, por un momento pense que lo llevaria acabo pero me envio lo sigiuente
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

No puede descargar dichos archivos. Probablemente no existan, sería una versión con algún problema. 

Tu portage no está actualizado, porque esa versión ni siquiera aparece en el mío. Haz emerge --sync y luego prueba otra vez.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Para actualizar tengo este "script"

 *Quote:*   

> # cat actualizar.sh
> 
> nice -n 20 emerge --sync; nice -n 20 emerge world -uDvN; nice -n 20 revdep-rebuild -i; nice -n 20 prelink -amRv /; nice -n 20 update-eix; nice -n 20 updatedb
> 
> 

 

Y otro:

 *Quote:*   

> # cat prueba.sh
> 
> nice -n 20 emerge -uDvN world ||
> 
> until nice -n 20 emerge --resume --skipfirst; do
> ...

 

Bueno y yo a lo que iba, tengo el ati-drivers en ~x86. Además tengo el último núcleo de gentoo-sources. Pero, ¿por qué no miras el error?

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:233: error: 'UTS_RELEASE' undeclared here (not in a function) 

 

Fíjate el archivo por la línea 233, a ver que sucede.

Un saludo

Palmax

----------

## joaking5

LLeve a cabo lo que  i92guboj menciono, descargue los archivos,

cuando le doy startx me envia  a una pantalla negra con un marco en la parte de arriba color verde y el puntero del mouse enmedio de la pantalla e inmediatamente me regresa a la consola de comando enviandome el siguiente script

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.12462

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux sugar 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Wed Nov 22 12:54:47 CST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 02 October 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 18 04:33:44 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc101)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc101)" };

xclock: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 47: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 48: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 49: exec: xterm: not found

waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

Cual es el detalle ahora?? entiendo que es algo de el dri ¿no?

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *joaking5 wrote:*   Muy interesante lo que me mencionas i92guboj, edite con el vi el archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords, y posteriormenete lo actualize con el emerge -avi ati-drivers, por un momento pense que lo llevaria acabo pero me envio lo sigiuente
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable 

 

tu driver no debe funcionar correctamente, no tienes aceleración por hardware o al menos no funciona con el aiglx este.

 *Quote:*   

>  xkb_symbols { include "pc(pc101)+us" };
> 
> xkb_geometry { include "pc(pc101)" }; 

 

creo tienes el teclao mal configurao en el xorg.conf.

 *Quote:*   

> xclock: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 

 

busca por libexpat en los foros para saber como arreglar este problemilla. Dependiendo de lo que tengas instalao, tendrás que reinstalar bastantes paquetes.

EDITO -> Por cierto, ahora que lo pienso, tu ati está soportada por el binario de ati ? Creo que el driver de ati solo soporta apartir de las 8500 o algo así, comprueba si es así o no.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *joaking5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 47: xterm: command not found
> 
> /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 48: xterm: command not found
> ...

 

Los errores de dri y de libexpat están ahí como gringo señala, y tendrás que corregirlos, sin embargo no se si son críticos por ahora.

El marco verde que ves es probablemente twm cargándose. Los erroes de xterm es porque seguramente no lo tengas instalado. Emerge xterm.

Para configurar algo distinto a twm tendrás que poner un archivo ~/.xinitrc en tu home, y añadir dentro lo que quieres cargar, según el window manager o desktop que quieras usar.

----------

## alfgtux

 *joaking5 wrote:*   

> o coincido con lo mismo, yo creo que necesito unos drivers mas modernos, no, no tengo ninguna razon en especial de haber instalado 8.27.10-r1 , de hecho si es lo que quiero instalar un driver mas moderno pero no lo he localizado por eso pido su ayuda

 

Tengo el mismo problema, luego de mi reciente instalacion con el 2007.1

no he podido instalar el ati-drivers-8.28.8.

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.18.8-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.18.8-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.18.8-r2

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.18.8-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.18.8-r2/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.18.8-r2 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_install, Line 537, Exitcode 1

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message. 

y no creo que sea por la version del kernel, o a menos que sea alguna configuracion que se me este escapando por ahi.

tengo el gentoo-sources 2.22

y si tengo una razon especial (digamos) por la cual necesito usar el ati-drives-8.28.8, debido a que es la ultima version que soporta mi ATI 9200.

por un desafortunado que en las versiones mas recientes ya no incluyeron el soporte para mi tarjeta.

bajo mis intentos no he logrado solucionar el problema   :Crying or Very sad: 

gracias!!

----------

## alfgtux

Bueno, en realidad este es el error en mi intento

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.28.8 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1077:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  ati-drivers-8.28.8.ebuild, line 190:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 548:   Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/temp/build.log'.

por que es para la version 8.28.8, pero basicamente es lo mismo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *alfgtux wrote:*   

> Bueno, en realidad este es el error en mi intento
> 
> make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1
> 
> make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2
> ...

 

Ahí no se ve nada del error, sino sus "consecuencias". Cuando posteéis errores tenéis que cortar más arriba. Además de eso, la última parte (desde el call stack) es completamente inútil siempre:

```

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1632: Called dyn_install

ebuild.sh, line 1077: Called qa_call 'src_install'

ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_install

ati-drivers-8.28.8.ebuild, line 190: Called linux-mod_src_install

linux-mod.eclass, line 548: Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/temp/build.log'. 

```

Aparte de eso, en lugar de usar colores, usa mejor tags code. Así es más fácil de leer.

Si posteas más del error, a lo mejor alguien puede ayudar.

----------

## alfgtux

Ok , perdon por no incluir lo que era mas importante.

veran haciendo algunas investigaciones y pruebas ahora mi error ha cambiado y se ha vuelto exactamente como a joaking5 excepto por las versiones

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run size ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

* Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.18/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying ati-powermode.sh.patch ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8 ...

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:233: error: 'UTS_RELEASE' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:447: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_stub_open':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:570: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_put_user_ptr':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1330: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1330: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1330: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1330: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_unregister_ioctl32_conversion':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2515: warning: 'return' with a value, in function returning void

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_vm_map':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3175: error: 'VM_SHM' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3175: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3175: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.28.8 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8 failed.
```

el primer error que tenia era a partir de que no encontraba un archivo config.h y el ioctl32.h aqui

```

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8 ...

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:89:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directo

ry

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:140:27: error: linux/ioctl32.h: No such file or direc

tory

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:180: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' 

before 'mlock'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:180: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' 

before 'addr'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:180: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' 

before 'len'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:182: warning: return type defaults to 'int'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function '_syscall2':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:182: error: expected declaration specifiers before '_

syscall2'
```

luego revisando descubri que en la version 2.6.22 del kernel que tengo ya no esta ese archivo, al pareces la ultima version de kernel que lo traia es la version 2.6.18, corrijanme si me equivoco.

y como por obligacion tendria que usar la version 8.28.8 de ati-drivers, por que esa es la ultima version que soporta mi tarjeta de video una ATI Radeon 9200.

por lo que descarge la version 2.6.18 del kernel para ver si ahi solucionaba el problema. y aqui obtuve el mismo problema que tiene joaking5, el que ya mencione arriba. ahora aunque he verificado que el primer error de 'UTS_RELEASE' undeclared, se puede solucionar al incluir la definicion de 'UTS_RELEASE' en el linux/version.h por que creo que de la version 2.6.15 del kernel la pasaron al un archivo llamado utsrelease.h asi que por eso no la encuentra. 

sin embargo con el segundo caso, es decir 'VM_SHM' undeclared, ahi si no se me ocurre nada.

gracias!

----------

## alfgtux

Ok, al final de cuentas parece que he determinado donde esta el problema,

segun mis pruebas he determinado que el driver 8.28.8 que es la ultima version que soporta mi tarjeta 9200.

solo es compatible con el kernel del 2.6.15 para atras, bueno es posible que con la version 2.6.16 o 2.6.17 funcionase tambien 

pero con la version 2.6.18 que lo intente no funciono. pero con la version 2.6.15 que es la version que usaba antes de que actualizara mi sistema con el gentoo 2007.0

Adicionalmente a ello este modulo tambien solo es compatible con la version del Xorg 7.1 y para la version 7.2 en adelante ya no es compatible.

aqui estaba la razon por la cual no me dejo instalarlo.

Ahora sigo usando el radeon que trae el Xorg 7.2, por que no me ha quedado de otra, a menos que cambie de tarjeta de video, pero bueno.

xaludos alfredo

----------

